# i need some ideas for a halloween costume for 2008!



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

im going to do a contest for horse and rider costumes... does anybody have any ideas i have a list going but i want a really unique and out-there costume! plz help!!thanks!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about Elton John and Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

If your horse is brown you could do scooby and shaggy?

A cow and a milk maid?

A camel and a genie?

I'll think of more...this is kinda fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.angelfire.com/az/clickryder/halloween.html


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What color is your horse?

I've done several with my horse - he's all black.

One year I painted him to look like a zebra, one year we were Ringwraiths (from Lord of the Rings).

This year I'm painting orange stripes on him and he's going to be a tiger and I'm going to be an Indiana Jones type lion tamer. :lol: 

Other ideas are:

cartoon characters (little mermaid is one that is cool to see)
famous duos (bonny and clyde, batman and robin, jack sparrow and wil turner)
themes - (medieval- space-western-oriental aka crouching tiger hidden dragon- country-)

I have a lot of ideas actually but it really helps to know what the horse looks like.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/az/clickryder/halloween.html


I love the zebra and dragon ones! Too cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL those are cute. 

Dumas, you have a lot of good ideas- I really like the Scooby & Shaggy one. 

How about...spongebob & patrick? Romeo & Juliet? lol idk


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

how about "Ant on a picinc blanket" "Knight on its horse" "Cowgirl on a western horse" " lifegaurd on a blanket" " a sheep hearder and a sheep" " Angel on a horse with wings" " Little red riding hood and the big bad wolf" " bumble bees" " An elf with a reindeer" "Chefs" " McDonalds fast food"
http://www.thehorsetailor.com/Costumes.html
This wedsite shows some of the things that i said. I hope this help!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did one one year where I put a straw hat on my horse with his ears poking out and then I wore overalls and pig tails. I had a red bandana on and then I had a stick with a carrot tied to a string, I rode bareback with rope for reigns and held the carrot infront of him to make him go... it was pretty cute....


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*Are you still looking?*

 There are some really clever ideas in response to your costume request. 
What came to my mind was a farmer on a tractor... with of course the horse being disguised as a tractor with "wheels" where your stirrups are. 
It seems like poetic justice to me.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

How about, Dracular and the half blooded horse!?
soz 4 randomness came right off da top of me head lol.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

how bout fire engine and a firefighter?
or a barrel and a person in a slicker - like you're going over niagra falls?
or a basket and you could be toto - like wizard of oz style?
Those are more like if you're riding him...
Still thinking 'bout it...


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*thanks*



Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> If your horse is brown you could do scooby and shaggy?
> 
> A cow and a milk maid?
> 
> ...


thanks i need all the help i can get.lol..i have thought of a few but i want alot of ideas so i can choose from a list... he is a dark bay. i guess you could say brown and he is like toddler proof so anything i put on him won bother him


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*hey*



Solon said:


> What color is your horse?
> 
> I've done several with my horse - he's all black.
> 
> ...



sorry it took me so long to reply..he is a dark bay gelding..thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

ILuv2ride said:


> how about "Ant on a picinc blanket" "Knight on its horse" "Cowgirl on a western horse" " lifegaurd on a blanket" " a sheep hearder and a sheep" " Angel on a horse with wings" " Little red riding hood and the big bad wolf" " bumble bees" " An elf with a reindeer" "Chefs" " McDonalds fast food"
> http://www.thehorsetailor.com/Costumes.html
> This wedsite shows some of the things that i said. I hope this help!


thanks!


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

How about batman and robin 

or attach long black legs to your saddle and where all black so you look like a spider

witch on a broom stick 

:lol:


----------

